# Turing Maschine



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (13. Jun 2022)

Ist meine Lösung richtig?
Der Prof hat gesagt, dass es nicht vollständig ist und Fehler hat. Kann mir einer helfen? Er meinte auch für 2. Teil kann man auch Satz von Rice verwenden.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

Ich werde Dir hier keine Lösung posten, aber ich habe Dich im anderen Thread schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen, dass Du erst einmal die Frage beantworten könntest, wann L aufzählbar ist... (Definition)


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (13. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde Dir hier keine Lösung posten, aber ich habe Dich im anderen Thread schon zweimal darauf hingewiesen, dass Du erst einmal die Frage beantworten könntest, wann L aufzählbar ist... (Definition)


Eine Sprache L ist aufzählbar, *wenn es eine Turingmaschine M gibt, die L akzeptiert, also eine mit L(M) = L*


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

Folglich brauchst Du eine entsprechende Turingmaschine A, die genau die in L genannten Turingmaschinen akzeptiert. Wie geht das?


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (13. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Folglich brauchst Du eine entsprechende Turingmaschine A, die genau die in L genannten Turingmaschinen akzeptiert. Wie geht das?





mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Folglich brauchst Du eine entsprechende Turingmaschine A, die genau die in L genannten Turingmaschinen akzeptiert. Wie geht das?


A=L(M)


----------



## mihe7 (13. Jun 2022)

Stichwort: Simulieren einer TM


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (14. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Stichwort: Simulieren einer TM


Ich weiß nicht, wie ich eine TM simulieren kann


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jun 2022)

Schau mal in Deine Unterlagen, da solltest Du was dazu finden. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Du das im Detail angeben musst.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (14. Jun 2022)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal in Deine Unterlagen, da solltest Du was dazu finden. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Du das im Detail angeben musst.


----------



## Wirtschaftsinformatiker (14. Jun 2022)

Ist es richtig?


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jun 2022)

Sieht gut aus.


----------

